# another newbie question-compounds of catalitic convertor



## Anonymous (May 7, 2009)

Hi,
I hope I am not disturbing anyone by askin this question because I am new, have no experience but willing to learn...
My question is on averagely what is the amounts of the platinum, palladium and rhodium in the catalitic convertor?
I learn that it differs from one car according to the engine power or fuel type but I mean an every car like toyota camry.
Thanks for your answers in advance...


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 6, 2009)

Pd + Pt 1 g total per 1 Kg
Rh 0.1 g.
There may be new versions from recent year


----------

